# trying to start ventrilo server



## safezone (Feb 13, 2005)

Im trying to start my own ventrilo server but I am continously getting the same error.This is what happens when I start it

Accepting connections on these interfaces 
1: numbers
2: numbers

Accepting UDP Status/Control messages on these interfaces
1:
2:

ERROR: Unable to bind to TCP socket

I am behind a router and have accessed my router settings.I checked out the port forwarding and thought I had done things right but looks like i did not.Is this TCP error due to a setting with my router?I also heard that since i am behind a router i have to set up a static IP which i tried but i am unable to connect to the internet that way.Im sure im doing a few things wrong.maybe someone can lead me in the right direction.Im using a Linksys cable/dsl 4 port router.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Correct me if I'm wrong. I don't have much experience with Ventrillo servers. But don't you need a VOIP router for that. Also, you can't just set up a static IP. The static IP needs to be provided to you by your ISP.


----------



## Wolfman_Jack (Nov 18, 2005)

I have in the past ran a ventrilo server through my D-link 604 router I do not have any qos or other changes to run it I had to forward port 3784 and then get your ip for your connection and try to connect back to yourself with a client to test without help. When I started the server it would say open on host port 192.168.0.x because I have a home LAN so it listed my host computer but accepted connections from the port forwarding. The connection back to yourself will be to your public IP address on the WAN.

hope this helps


----------

